# Anyone had their rear seats split?



## palmettosunshine (Feb 6, 2007)

I walked out the other day and looked in the back window as I was opening the trunk and saw that my rear seat seams had split at the top! They are the inboard seams, right below the speakers. Anyone else had this happen?

2006 PBM


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

My back seats are brand new since they're never really sat in but I'll be sure to double check for any splitting tomorrow though now.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

palmettosunshine said:


> I walked out the other day and looked in the back window as I was opening the trunk and saw that my rear seat seams had split at the top! They are the inboard seams, right below the speakers. Anyone else had this happen?
> 
> 2006 PBM



Ill have to check, cant see inside from the back window cuz of the tint. Ill get back with ya.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

My back seats will be used but only under careful supervision- With 12000+ miles on the GTO, the interior still looks and smells new.
I heard from another GTO owner that his rear seats did split at the seam. He told me to keep an eye for that-he was the original owner and never used the back seats. Sounds like a manufacturing flaw.


----------



## 06brazengto (Sep 21, 2007)

ya i heard a people having this problem,
my back seats were never sat in,
i gotta go check them.

what would cause then seams to split?


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Saw this problem often when I worked for Pontiac, mostly on 04's. Dealer will replace the leather under warranty. Tinting your rear window and using leather conditioner will help prevent this shrinking from happening.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Next purchase will be a leather conditioner.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

I checked mine, everything looks good. I did however use Meguiars leather seat conditioner wipes and my windows are tinted limo. I even have to child seats in the back and no problems. I did find however clear plastic from shipment around the area mentioned above. I removed it. Heat and intense sun probally has alot to do with it. I keep her in the garage.


----------



## palmettosunshine (Feb 6, 2007)

*I use Meguiars one step leather care*

and no one has ever been in the back seat either. My windows aren't tinted (yet) but that may have to change next pay check. My girl's non-running, not worth fixing POS is in the garage right now but it's going to the recyclers next week and when I get my baby back, it's in the garage for her.


----------



## 05GTO6SPEED (Oct 31, 2006)

yea my seats seems were splitting. so I took them back to the dealer and they recovered them under warranty


----------



## 04BLKGOAT (Apr 27, 2007)

I am having the same problem! Seems like alot of people are having the same issue.


----------



## palmettosunshine (Feb 6, 2007)

Well, after two weeks at the dealer, still no fix on the rear seats. It wasn't there the whole two weeks just for that, it had some other issues to be corrected as well. Dealer uses an upholstery shop in town for most of those types of repairs and they wouldn't touch it. So the rear seat upholstery is on back order from Australia. Guess we'll see how long THAT takes. Oh well, at least I have my car back for now...


----------



## PatrickNJ (Apr 21, 2006)

I have the same problem. You can actually see the padding under the leather. Time to take it back to the dealer once again for another flaw. I am wondering when they made these cars if there was a Quality Control or QA department.


----------



## 06brazengto (Sep 21, 2007)

still didn't check mine, goats in storage, and covered, check it when i take it out ,once the weather gets nice.


----------



## DrivenPerformance (Feb 4, 2008)

I too have the same problem, but it was there when I bought the car preowned. I guess I'll wait until there's another issue I can get fixed as well to justify my $250 deductible for the extended warranty. Let me know when you get that leather from AUS.


----------



## GTO Forum User (Jan 31, 2008)

Yeah when I bought my 04 the seams were fine and now the rear drivers side is split pretty good. And I have never had anyone in the seat behind the driver since ive owned the car for almost 2 years. I dont have window tint either. I will probably take it to the dealer eventually under warranty.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Seem to be prevalent in GTO's- I'll keep checking in mine.


----------

